
The Cornell professor who invented the chicken nugget - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/cornell-chicken-barbecue-sauce-upstate
======
crummy
Interesting article. Couldn't help be reminded of this scene in The Wire:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyg_v7Vxo4A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyg_v7Vxo4A)

~~~
mboto
I specifically came to this story looking for The Wire reference. Loved that
show.

------
jasongill
Interesting article, but I was disappointed that the article didn't talk about
chicken nuggets at all!

~~~
yourapostasy
There is a write up of the chicken nuggets part [1].

Reading that inspires me to try a variation of chicken nuggets some time:
slow-cooked, bone separated, bones pressure cooked and blended into a puree,
added back to stripped chicken, refrigerate so the gelatin in the bone sets,
make a coating from egg and freshly-ground ancient wheat grains, and nuggets
baked made from that. The wheat germ is preserved, and while processed,
contains nothing other than whole foods.

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/life/food/2012/12/robert_c_bak...](http://www.slate.com/articles/life/food/2012/12/robert_c_baker_the_man_who_invented_chicken_nuggets.html)

~~~
cr0sh
> bone separated, bones pressure cooked and blended into a puree, added back
> to stripped chicken

To me, this part just sounds like it would make the end result unpalatable; I
think I would stop at just making the bone broth, and adding that to the
chicken (for the gelatin) - but get rid of the bones.

~~~
yourapostasy
I should have clarified that I eat the bones for their calcium content.
Blended in a Vitamix, they are turned into unidentifiable particles. You are
free to add other binders, of course.

------
dkhenry
When you make this yourself you have to be careful not to let the sauce break.
Add in the egg and oil and beat vigorously then slowly add the vinegar while
mixing. You want a nice emulsified mixture. Also make sure you base every 5-10
minutes, thats a lot more frequent then you might do when normally cooking
chicken, but you really need to build up the layers of sauce on the outside.
Finally I have never gotten a good result off propane, so give it a try on
coal if its not turning out right

~~~
13of40
I'd really love to make that recipe, but for some reason I keep getting a
stack overflow exception when I get to "poultry seasoning".

~~~
dkhenry
Yeah, poultry seasoning is mostly sage and thyme. different brands will add in
Oregano, Marjoram or rosemary, but they all grind it to a powder which ruins
it for me. If you want to really class up your BBQ go get some Herbs de
Provence and use that.

------
cpfohl
Didn't even realize Cornell chicken was regional... We've eaten it that way my
whole life. I suppose the "Cornell" should have tipped me off.

~~~
fivestar
Spiedies--all over the central region upstate.

~~~
cpfohl
Yessir. Apparently vinegar and chicken is an upstate New York thing,
though...Buffalo Wings too!

~~~
mark-r
Buffalo wings are everywhere though, I'll be going to get some in just a few
minutes. Cornell chicken I've never heard of.

~~~
cpfohl
Buffalo wings are everywhere _because_ of Central New York! It's our single
greatest contribution to society ;)

------
mediaright
Sometimes the best things are memorialized in song:
[https://youtu.be/OEa8wqv4QM0](https://youtu.be/OEa8wqv4QM0)

~~~
bernardom
This is one of those moments where I'm thankful for the internet existing.

------
iaw
Cornell is such an odd university, thousands of little contributions over the
decades to every field that touch the lives of everyone in the world.

I always get a kick when I learn about another little thing that was invented
there.

------
gbromios
>prototype chicken nugget

for some reason, this phrase resonates deeply with me.

------
wcummings
This guy also invented the McRib, which I think is really his _true_ legacy.

------
Rhinobird
So, nuggets are made from the Cornell of the chicken. That also explains
Cornell Sanders.

------
alistairSH
Is there another name for "Cornell Chicken"? I swear I've had it (or something
very similar) down here in DC metro, but never heard the name.

------
johansch
I have noticed that vinegar plays a key role in a surprisingly large amount of
the dishes that I enjoy making over and over again...

~~~
sk5t
Also, you can add a teaspoon of vinegar (white, apple cider, balsamic, etc. as
the mood strikes) to lots of dishes that don't call for any vinegar at all, to
perk up the flavor in pleasant ways. My favorite use case for this is split
pea soup.

